# Timed dosing question



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a Macap mc4 ... It has a spout, an on and off switch, a grind dial and a hopper. I throw 18g ish of beans in and with the use of a chop stick, 18g ish comes out into my PF.

i am happy with the grind ... My naked PF says it's all good.

upgradeitis however is a biatch, and I can't help but wonder if I need a fancy electronic control panel.

so how well does electronic dosing work .. Is for example 5.2 seconds always 18g or does it change per bean type ... And more importantly does it change like grind setting as the bean ages .. So 5.2s today but 4.8 tomorrow. So if I tighten the grind, do I need to raise the dose time ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It will change as you change the grind setting ( coarse and fine ) . It will change as the amount of weight or beans on the hopper decreases also ( as will the potentially the grind setting - less weight - adjust finer )

As a bean ages you need to adjust the grind so the timed dose will change as a result ...make sense ?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That sounds like a right pain ..... I'd have to keep weighing, just to make sure I didn't need to weigh

thanks ... In that case I'll investigate minimal retention then ... Or a button where you place the PF


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

THe changes might be minimal 0.5g either way depends on the grinder age of coffee .... Perhaps if we had a grinder on mind people could give you real life experiences of it . My comments are based on a few I've had and seen run on cafes


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You also get used to the grind adjustment/time adjustment formula so it becomes less grief than it sounds. Can't speak for other OD grinders (apart from mc2 and Compak k3 which were a faff) but on the 75e this adjustment is very simple to make (I guess the 65e is similar)


----------

